# Plow For Residential Use On A 2000 Ford Excursion



## Montanaandy (Sep 8, 2014)

After the winter we had here in Montana (Billings) in 2013-14 and being snowed in on several occasions with the record snowfall my better half has told me in no uncertain terms that I have to get a plow for the gravel driveway (about 1/4 mile long). We live out in a subdivision in a rural area and while the main roads are plowed, we are on our own on our driveways and were unable to get out several times last season due to the drifts. 

I have done a bit of research and have read various threads as to what is the best bet for homeowners, but given that I have the 2000 Excursion with a V10 and can handle perhaps a bigger/heavier plow, what would be the best bang for the buck without overkill? I only plan on plowing my driveway/entrance with the possibility that I would help out a few neighbors if things got really bad. I also have other rural property in the mountains that has about 1 mile of gravel road that I could use the plow on.

Local dealers carry Fisher, Boss, and some of the other brands may also be available.

Thanks.

Andy


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well for just your drive and 1 other any plow will be overkill. If it can get bad, I would go the route of a V. 
As far as kind, go to the dealers and "kick the tires" so to speak. The ones you mentioned are just fine


----------



## Montanaandy (Sep 8, 2014)

*Plow For Excursion*

Up until last Winter I would agree that a plow would be overkill given how little I normally have to plow. However, last year we had record amounts of snow, frequent blizzards, and record cold and they are forecasting much the same/worse this year (we are expected to get snow later this week and we not even mid-way into Sept.). We can't have a repeat of last season where we had 7' drifts in front of the garage and all along the driveway.

It really comes down to whether I would go out and purchase an ATV with a plow on it or just get a plow for the Excursion. I figured that the plow for the Excursion would be more economical than a new or used ATV + plow. Also factoring in is the fact that we are selling this home but moving to another lot/home in the same subdivision that will have a driveway that is 1400' long from where we plan on placing to home to the entry gate. We will need to be able to clear that each Winter.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless you kept up with the snow, an atv with a plow wouldn't budge a 7' drift


----------



## Montanaandy (Sep 8, 2014)

*Drifts*

Exactly. My neighbor has on occasion over the years helped out with his Honda ATV and plow but last season the massive drifts and the bitter cold rendered the ATV useless in many instances and dangerous at times because of the extreme cold. While this has been the worst that we have experienced in 13 years at this location, it showed that we have to prepare for the worst and that an ATV/plow just won't cut it when things get really bad.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well sounds like you already have your mind made up to get one. Now which one


----------



## Montanaandy (Sep 8, 2014)

*Which One To Get*

Which one to get? I have access to SnowDogg, Meyer, Western, at one local outfit who has a good reputation and will also install. Any particular model that you would recommend - you mentioned that you would suggest the V-Plow and SnowDogg has the VMD75 which will work with the Excursion.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

This is going on right now at http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=155836

I say BOSS


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I lived in the country for years, bought a straight blade first, next year bought a v, trust me, get the v. Those big drifts will literally turn a straight blade truck sideways, v can bust through.


----------



## Montanaandy (Sep 8, 2014)

*V Plow*

Bean - I see that you are in ND so you know the kind of winters we have out here. The V plow indeed looks like the way to go.


----------



## Montanaandy (Sep 8, 2014)

*Boss*

Max - certainly a number of BOSS users/supporters based on that thread! We do have a BOSS dealer here so I am going to do my due diligence and look at what they have. Thanks. Andy


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

All manufacturers make great plows nowadays. I would definitely go with a flared wing V plow for the drifting that you get, and I'd also get the biggest one that your truck can handle. It would cost you between six and eight grand for a large flared winged v with tax and installation.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Montanaandy - 2 Years ago in the spring I found a 8'2" BOSS V plow for $3000. This had all the wiring and the truck side. It was 2 years old and used by the owner on there own lot. They found after 2 years of plowing it was a PITA for them and hired it out. I Don't know what you are thinking about spending but there are some really nice used plows out there. But there is also some junk.


----------



## Montanaandy (Sep 8, 2014)

*New Or Used & How Much To Spend*

I have no problem with a used plow that is in decent shape (Boss or any other good model) if I can save some money. On the other hand, while I really don't want to spend $6K+ on a new plow, I guess that I look at it as part of the price of living out in the sticks on 16 acres. At least that is how I have justified/convinced myself with purchasing all of the other things that are needed (brush cutter, grader, etc.


----------



## Montanaandy (Sep 8, 2014)

*Snow Dogg Straight/V & Weight*

I spoke with a local dealer who has carried Western, Meyer in the past but who pretty much sells only Snow Dogg now because of the price differential/what customers want around here. He quoted me $5000 on an 8' full install & $5800 on a 8.5 V full install. Said the V is about 300 pounds heavier than the straight. If I went with either one of these plows (but especially the V) would I need to beef up the leaf springs or since I will only be using it for residential use/occasional use can I get away with the existing springs? I have read threads that talk about upgrading the springs because of the extra weight. Thanks. Andy


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm assuming you have the 2 lead springs up front. You have a few options, get a 350 front spring set, add a leaf, or I'm sure there's others 
Even tho it's your own drives, that still is unneeded stress. Look at the weight of everything, and compare to your front axle rating


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Montanaandy;1828568 said:


> I spoke with a local dealer who has carried Western, Meyer in the past but who pretty much sells only Snow Dogg now because of the price differential/what customers want around here. He quoted me $5000 on an 8' full install & $5800 on a 8.5 V full install. Said the V is about 300 pounds heavier than the straight. If I went with either one of these plows (but especially the V) would I need to beef up the leaf springs or since I will only be using it for residential use/occasional use can I get away with the existing springs? I have read threads that talk about upgrading the springs because of the extra weight. Thanks. Andy


You don't need to, if it's only private use you'll be fine, that's a F250 front end I believe.

Personally I'd buy a boss, or look into it, can't beat customer support.


----------



## jordanFTW (Oct 31, 2011)

To be honest, it sounds like you could use a tractor to me. So much more you can do with it, if it's in the budget. I see you are looking at new plows for 5-6k. You can get a decent used high hour Deer, 30HP or so for 10-12k with a loader, you will not regret it.


----------

